#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  IPAD is a Grossly Overrated Toy/Fad

## BobR

I bought an IPAD last October to replace the cheap netbook I had bought a year earlier and have found it to be one of the most regrettable purchases I have ever made.   It cost 3 times what the netbook pre-loaded with Windows 7 Basic did but is far less useful or functional. It's great for videos on Youtube, but that's about it.
It's not flash capable so about 30% of websites and most online video (except youtube) cannot be viewed on it at all.  The touch typing keyboard is essentially useless, and if you add a keyboard to it you now have an over priced netbook that still is limited.  It won't download pirated movies on the internet or much of anything else,  in fact Safari is the name of the search engine that comes with it, and if you buy an IPAD get used to reading the annoying phrase "Safari Cannot........" because you will be seeing it quite often and will now have an internet censored by Apple.

----------


## Butterfly

welcome to the department of the obvious,

hate to say it, but we told you so




> I bought an IPAD last October to replace the cheap netbook I had bought a year earlier and have found it to be one of the most regrettable purchases I have ever made.


yep, most "reasonable" users will eventually regret buying such a silly gadget. But since we tend to have short memories and with apple wicked marketing, those same "reasonable" users will eventually make the same mistake again.

Apple users are not called apple drones for nothing,

are you ready for the iPad 3 yet ? apparently the screen is out of his world, well worth the upgrade we were told. 

I am going to get one today.

----------


## Boon Mee

The new one runs too hot as well.

----------


## Little Chuchok

> I bought an IPAD last October to replace the cheap netbook I had bought a year earlier and have found it to be one of the most regrettable purchases I have ever made.   It cost 3 times what the netbook pre-loaded with Windows 7 Basic did but is far less useful or functional. It's great for videos on Youtube, but that's about it.
> It's not flash capable so about 30% of websites and most online video (except youtube) cannot be viewed on it at all.  The touch typing keyboard is essentially useless, and if you add a keyboard to it you now have an over priced netbook that still is limited.  It won't download pirated movies on the internet or much of anything else,  in fact Safari is the name of the search engine that comes with it, and if you buy an IPAD get used to reading the annoying phrase "Safari Cannot........" because you will be seeing it quite often and will now have an internet censored by Apple.



An ipad never was a replacement for a netbook. If you bought it for those reasons, then you made a big booboo.

The touch typing keyboard works great for me.

It wouldn't matter if it was android either.

It has stopped me buying the news paper because of a couple of great apps.

I watch movies or read books in bed if i feel that way inclined.

It sparks up at the swipe of a button and the e-mail feature is invaluable to me as I travel quite a bit....no need to lug around a laptop.

It also has a SkyTV app where it will book any sports event and/or record it for me at home if I am away.Just this alone is worth every penny.

----------


## misskit

I am pleased with my iPad 2. 

When I first got it, it was a bit frustrating because I had to learn how to use it. Since then then keyboard is very easy. Once I discovered DropBox, my download problems went away. 

I don't think I have ever seen the phrase "Safari cannot." 

No flash player  :Sad:  but more and more sites have changed to video which works on iPad.

It is wonderfully portable in a way a laptop will never be.

Having said that, I wouldn't want to be working on some big project and try to use my iPad to do it. That would be just stupid.

----------


## Butterfly

> it was a bit frustrating because I had to learn how to use it.


oh jesus  :rofl:

----------


## Little Chuchok

^Yes?

----------


## misskit

^^From the one who hadn't learned to flip the wifi switch on his laptop. ( snicker snicker  :Smile: )

Yes, one has to learn iPad. If you think it operates the same as a laptop, you will be disappointed.

----------


## Butterfly

^ if you need to learn how to operate an Ipad, then I suggest you stay away from consumer electronics  :Smile: 

did you also learn how to operate your DVD player ?  :mid:

----------


## misskit

^I don't even have an old dinosaur DVD player now.  :Razz:

----------


## Mr Earl

I glad I didn't buy the I-fad. I got a 7" galaxy fad instead. Has all the shortcommings of the i-fad for half the price, but it does run cool and feels good to hold.
I was checking out the new 7.7 galaxy tab and it does seem really nice for alot less than the ifad.
I think a tablet should be easy to hold in your hand.

----------


## Butterfly

quite agree, might have to go with a 7'' incher next time, 10'' incher is too big for me

----------


## misskit

> Has all the shortcommings of the i-fad for half the price,


I like that. :Smile: 

I've ever noticed my iPad 2 running hot and didn't know it was a problem with them. I just thought it was warm from holding it or having it on my lap.

----------


## Butterfly

> I just thought it was warm from holding it or having it on my lap.


I think you should stick to apple products, you seem to fit their user profile perfectly

----------


## TizMe

Mrs Tiz is happy with her iPad. It does everything that she wants/needs. One of the reasons that I bought it for her was because so that: 
a) I wouldn't have to teach her how to use it.
b) I wouldn't always be needing fix it for her, like I have to do with my son's laptop.

----------


## Umbuku

Used one recently and found its functions to be too limited for what I need. For what it can do it is a decent platform for web surfing, book reading, and games when on the move. An advance toy and nothing more. Certainly not worth the $1000 price tag.

----------


## nidhogg

> quite agree, might have to go with a 7'' incher next time, 10'' incher is too big for me


Out of context, that might come back and haunt you!!

Anyway - my 10 year old son lurves his iPad2.  Which seems to be the age group it is most suitable for.

Its great for games and youtube, thats about it.

My only real interest in it would be emails and maybe pdfs, but my small note book does all that, plus a hell of a lot more.

It is a nice toy, but thats all it really is - a toy.  Not for real work.

----------


## misskit

I use it for mobile communication by video and email, playing Scrabble online, entertainment, news, and TD.

----------


## Butterfly

> Anyway - my 10 year old son lurves his iPad2. Which seems to be the age group it is most suitable for.


I think so, great for kids and women

----------


## Bettyboo

> might have to go with a 7'' incher next time, 10'' incher is too big for me


I'll leave it for Kwang...

Mrs Boo has had her iPod touch for a week; now in a drawer and unlikely to come out again...

----------


## hazz

the killer application for tablets has to be reading books, they are good for web browsing, videos, reading email and some types of games on the move. outside that they are a bit useless and the keyboards are rubbish, if you do lots of typing you want a netbook.

^he really was asking for someone to commit the TD LM crime of posting some LB hags with 7" and 10" displays

----------


## Bettyboo

^ I thought about it, but...

A laptop (14") or netbook really isn't very heavy or difficult to carry, and they have all the functionality you need. The tablets are a fashion item, and are morphing into netbooks...

----------


## hazz

^I see laptops and tablets as being very complementary rather than competing technologies. Reading books from a computer screen is not very pleasant or eganomic, its only since I got the iPad that I stopped buying books and went almost entirely electronic.

----------


## Mr Earl

^yep the Aldiko ebook reader for android is way cool.
 I just found a site called feedbooks with a bunch of good free public domain stuff.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ & ^^ yes & no. It's true that they are in different niches, but let's not forget these are marketed niches...

You can read a book on a laptop; I read .PDF's every day (sometimes 100 pages or more, research papers, etc...  :Sad:  ) and my cheap Fujitsu 14" screen is fine. I also watch films and sport at home every weekend and my cheap laptop screen is fine. Other devices have better screens and are better for the job, but if I got the best screen for films, the best screen for .PDFs, the best speakers for music, the best s/w for business, the fast internet connection, etc, I could have 5, 6 or more devices. But, my little laptop does all of these things well.

It depends on what you want. Years ago, I had a massively expensive audio set-up because I loved listening to music; I might do so again at some point in the future. Nowadays, an all purpose cheap laptop with backup is fine (especilly useful with these backup servers, online).

Horses for courses to some degree, but they are marketed niches least we forget.

----------


## baldrick

> I have an iPad and a roll neck sweater just so I can sit at starbucks and not get sneered at


I felt the need to post this to balance out the even headed replies

dodgy ebooks - mobilism.org , ebook releases forum , and then use calibre to convert if you need to

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^I see laptops and tablets as being very complementary rather than competing technologies. Reading books from a computer screen is not very pleasant or eganomic, its only since I got the iPad that I stopped buying books and went almost entirely electronic.


Why not spend $80 on a Kindle? It's cheaper, battery life is infinitely superior, and book reading is a far better experience.

----------


## hazz

^If would agree with you on that, the battery life is superb, they work really well in daylight and if I were reading small format books such as novels and epub books I would probably have got one. 

However I using a lot of large format books with colour, in pdf format , for me this gives the 10" colour tablet the advantage, as I can display a whole page as it would be in the print book at the same size, so despite the weight, battery life and daylight issues.... I got the 10" tablet, with few regrets.

----------


## OhOh

Ipoop's can fry eggs!

----------


## misskit

^? I've read the new ones do, but mine doesn't get any hotter than body temperature.

You could certainly cook on my laptop. It's one of the reasons it isn't comfortable to actually have in my lap.

----------


## Bettyboo

> You could certainly cook on my laptop.


Thank you very much, what time should I arrive? Do you prefer flowers or wine?

----------


## BKKBoet

I am not an Apple fanboy, however I did buy the original iPad just over a year ago and at the time was also a bit at a loss as to the benefits (apart from the obvious of surfing the Web and playing Angry Birds!). However I have now found some unique uses for it namely:

- Kindle. Downloading book both fiction and non fiction.
- Press Reader. Downloading newspapers from around the world.
- Zinio. Downloading magazines from around the world.

As for watching video in the browser, I use Skyfire browser and have no problem.

----------


## tomgeorge

You're absolutely right about the iPad but a brilliant marketing campaign has kept consumers convinced that they need one. Apple is now the highest valued company in the history of the world and some of it is due to this overpriced toy. Go figure.

----------


## Perota

One thing iPhone/iPad is very good, used together with Facebook, is to get information and stay in touch with friends. *

My wife, through her company and her university, has an extended network of "friends". Everywhere we go in Thailand, if we need a place to eat, a good hotel, something nice to do, she just types where we are and what we need and within minutes the answers arrive. 

You can say the application is also available on a notebook but she wouldn't carry a notebook everywhere like an iPhone or an iPad.

For myself, I still need a computer ( I bought a Macbook Pro, big mistake, next one will be a Sony as before) but the way things go, I believe I will switch to an iPad or similar within the next two years or so.


* : And of course reading : books, newspaper, forum ... When it comes to typing, entering a lot of information, a notebook is still better

----------


## harrybarracuda

Google Places does the same thing and you don't need friends in the area; you can find restaurants near you, read reviews on them, click a button and it will give you directions (Driving, Public transport, even Walking).

Used it in Sydney and found a cracking little restaurant tucked away out of sight that everyone thought was terrific.

----------


## Bung

I just bought a cool device - logitech harmony link Other Accessories which, with the app installed, turns your ipad into a multi function remote to control your home theatre. saves having multiple remotes sitting on your coffee table. My Ipad is alway sitting on the table so I can check stuff on the net, emails etc. My so loves it for gaming so that keeps him busy in the car etc along with any movies I have downloaded that I chose to put on it via Vuze on my laptop.

It's not a life changing device but it is very handy to have for me, maybe a bit pricey for some people who are poor to justify but I use mine every day.

----------


## harrybarracuda

I have a Logitech Harmony remote control to control the appliances.

No need to piss about with apps.

----------


## Bung

How much was that? The other logitech remotes were 100's of $, the link, $100.

Why not use the Ipad?

----------


## Perota

> Google Places does the same thing and you don't need friends in the area; you can find restaurants near you, read reviews on them, click a button and it will give you directions (Driving, Public transport, even Walking).
> 
> Used it in Sydney and found a cracking little restaurant tucked away out of sight that everyone thought was terrific.


Not always true. I was in Hua Hin last week and we trusted one of these  website to try a Mexican restaurant that was highly rated. We found out it was popular with western students because of their margarita but the food was crap. On the other hand friends told us about some local restaurants that was not popular with tourists and that was fantastic.

----------


## Butterfly

> I have a Logitech Harmony remote control to control the appliances.
> 
> No need to piss about with apps.


 :rofl:

----------


## baldrick

> I have a Logitech Harmony remote control to control the appliances.


there is an IR port on the tab 7+ , but they have been neglected on many other devices - I would have liked one on my SGS 2

though you can imagine the chaos of millions of kids having a "tv be gone " type app on their devices - black tape over the television IR port would be a necessity

----------


## Kwang

Apple offers refunds for new iPad in Australia over 4G

The third version of Apple's iPad went on sale earlier this month

US technology firm Apple has offered to refund Australian customers who felt misled about the 4G capabilities of the new iPad.

The country's consumer watchdog has taken Apple to court for false advertising because the tablet computer does not work on Australia's 4G network.

Apple's lawyers said they were willing to print a clarification.

However the company does not accept that it misled customers.

Australia's Competition and Consumer Commission said on Tuesday "that Apple's recent promotion of the new 'iPad with WiFi + 4G' is misleading because it represents to Australian consumers that the product can, with a SIM card, connect to a 4G mobile data network in Australia, when this is not the case".

The watchdog then lodged a complaint at the Federal Court in Melbourne.

At a preliminary hearing, Apple lawyer Paul Anastassiou said Apple had never claimed the device would work fully on the current 4G network operated by Telstra.

Apple says the new iPad works on what is globally accepted to be a 4G network.

The matter could go to full trial after the Easter break.

BBC News - Apple offers refunds for new iPad in Australia over 4G

----------


## Butterfly

Apple misleading its customers ? no, that must be a first

----------


## Kwang

> there is an IR port on the tab 7+


Not in Thailand or most SE Asian countries there isn't. 
That IR Blaster is aimed straight at the Fat Yank Market

----------


## baldrick

> Originally Posted by baldrick
> 
> there is an IR port on the tab 7+
> 
> 
> Not in Thailand or most SE Asian countries there isn't.


yes there is - Samsung P6200 Galaxy Tab 7.0 Plus - Full phone specifications

and when I looked at one in Pantip it had one I am sure




> That IR Blaster is aimed straight at the Fat Yank Market


that buys istuff - not samsung galaxy tab 7+ devices

----------


## Kwang

Mine (P6200) doesn't have the sensor and there is no Peel app on it, which is used for the remote control. 

I installed the Peel app today and this is what comes up



I'm not really bothered, although i have emailed the Samsung CEO  :Smile:

----------


## inthaiguy

> *IPAD is a Grossly Overrated Toy/Fad*


   lol... trollbate.

----------


## Cthulhu

> *IPAD is a Grossly Overrated Toy/Fad*
> 
> 
>    lol... trollbate.


Seems the majority of respondents who have an iPad seem quite satisfied with it - while there's desperate poo-poo'ing in this thread by a bunch of left-behind dinosaurs...

That, and iPad accounting for 95% of "tablet" web-traffic, seems to indicate that millions of others are equally satisfied with iPad, while only 1.2% use Samsung tablets.

Hmmm.... Yeah, must all be fanbois....

----------


## kingwilly

> Not always true. I was in Hua Hin last week and we trusted one of these  website to try a Mexican restaurant that was highly rated. We found out it was popular with western students because of their margarita but the food was crap.


Yeah, you actually have to read the reviews to find that out...

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by inthaiguy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *IPAD is a Grossly Overrated Toy/Fad*
> 
> ...


No, just simple people using a simple device.

Why do you think there are so many Sun readers? Because it's the best newspaper?

 :rofl:

----------


## nidhogg

> Why do you think there are so many Sun readers? Because it's the best newspaper?


because it has tits I thought?

Which could be ironic - the sun has tits, but tits have iPads?

(although I do actually quite like my sons iPad - as a toy....)

----------


## harrybarracuda

Good to see you can trust those Apple folk to keep your data secure, much more reliable than Microsoft, eh?

 :Smile: 




> Summary: With  the latest Lion security update, Mac OS X 10.7.3, Apple has  accidentally turned on a debug log file outside of the encrypted area  that stores the user’s password in clear text.
> 
>  An Apple programmer, apparently by accident, left a debug flag in the  most recent version of the Mac OS X operating system. In specific  configurations, applying OS X Lion update 10.7.3 turns on a system-wide  debug log file that *contains the login passwords of every user who has  logged in since the update was applied. The passwords are stored in  clear text.*
>  Anyone who used FileVault encryption on their Mac prior to Lion,  upgraded to Lion, but kept the folders encrypted using the legacy  version of FileVault is vulnerable. FileVault 2 (whole disk encryption)  is unaffected.
>  The flaw was first reported by a security researcher David Emery, who posted his findings to the Cryptome mailing list. The bug has not been corrected by any subsequent updates. Emery explains the severity of the issue: *This is worse than it seems, since the log in question can also be read  by booting the machine into firewire disk mode and reading it by opening  the drive as a disk or by booting the new-with-LION recovery partition  and using the available superuser shell to mount the main file system  partition and read the file. This would allow someone to break into  encrypted partitions on machines they did not have any idea of any login  passwords for.* Since the log file is accessible outside of the encrypted area,  anyone with administrator or root access can grab the user credentials  for an encrypted home directory tree. They can also access the files by  connecting the drive via FireWire. Having done that, they can then not  only read the encrypted files that are meant to be hidden from prying  eyes, but they can also access anything else meant to be protected by  that user name and password.
>  This leak of credentials could be catastrophic for businesses that  have relied on the FileVault feature in Macs for years. FileVault is  intended to protect sensitive information stored by providing an  encrypted user home directory contained in an encrypted file system  mounted on top of the user’s home directory. If an employee has their  Mac stolen, however, anything they encrypted, as well as anything that  requires those credentials, can be accessed without hindrance if the  vulnerable configuration is in place.
>  This also affects Time Machine backups to external drives. If your  hard drive is stolen, it doesn’t matter that the backups require a key  to read. The backed-up log file contains the required password stored in  clear text. This means your compromised password has been backed up for  the long term.
>  In addition to theft or just plain physical access, it would be  possible for cyber criminals to write very specific malware that knows  where to look on a targeted system. While this would be difficult to  implement, the lure for cyber criminals is obvious; anything encrypted,  especially by an enterprise employee, has the potential to be very  valuable.
>  Mac OS X version 10.7.3 was released on February 1, 2012. This means  for users who updated immediately, weeks of accessing encrypted folders  is now available for anyone to see. The good news is that it isn’t the  full three months since the log file is only kept by default for several  weeks. If you updated last week, then it’s only one week of password  accesses that has been stored. Of course, sometimes that’s all it takes.
> ...

----------


## DrAndy

> That, and iPad accounting for 95% of "tablet" web-traffic, seems to indicate that millions of others are equally satisfied with iPad, while only 1.2% use Samsung tablets.


no, it would indicate their ad campaign was the most successful

besides it being the first one available

----------


## aging one

the kids like it the wife likes it. Its a cool tool, but ti me its like this.

http://e.com/watch?v=TtXWWRyJLPw

----------


## DrAndy

> but ti me its like this.


you typed that on your iPad?

----------


## Cthulhu

> Originally Posted by Cthulhu
> 
> That, and iPad accounting for 95% of "tablet" web-traffic, seems to indicate that millions of others are equally satisfied with iPad, while only 1.2% use Samsung tablets.
> 
> 
> no, it would indicate their ad campaign was the most successful
> 
> besides it being the first one available


There's only so far good advertising carries - besides, Microsoft apparently spends 4x as much on advertising, so you'd think Windows Mobile would be a resounding success?

At one point, it's up to the product to deliver and keep delivering - 3 years in, it's mostly word of mouth and reputation that carries the sales - the same reason for the dismal performance of Samsung tablets, it seems.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> There's only so far good advertising carries - besides, Microsoft apparently spends 4x as much on advertising, so you'd think Windows Mobile would be a resounding success?


It's not about spend, it's about effectiveness.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Microsoft make more money from Android than they do Windows Phone 7.

----------


## Cthulhu

> Originally Posted by Cthulhu
> 
> There's only so far good advertising carries - besides, Microsoft apparently spends 4x as much on advertising, so you'd think Windows Mobile would be a resounding success?
> 
> 
> It's not about spend, it's about effectiveness.


Well, MS appear to be very ineffective, then, at what they do.

----------


## Cthulhu

> Microsoft make more money from Android than they do Windows Phone 7.


... and good for then - it's just another example that Android is a product of amateur-hour, being managed by product-mangers that are careless enough to allow something like this to happen. 

Microsoft also recently won an injunction against Motorola's products for further patent violations (Moto refused to pay MS patent money). 

Nevertheless, considering how little money (real. Only) Android manufacturers make, MS is still not really raking in the bucks - albeit making it less and less profitable for Android manufacturers to stay their course, unless Google does something about. I don't see that from Andy Rubin, though.

----------


## harrybarracuda

^ Not sure why you think it's good, if I were M$ I'd be a bit embarrassed.

Anyway, the whole point of Google buying Motorola was so they can get bigger into the patent litigation business. Look in this forum for a thread on who's suing who, it's fucking ridiculous.

----------


## baldrick

> Nevertheless, considering how little money (real. Only) Android manufacturers make


have you told that to samsung ?

----------


## Cthulhu

> ^ Not sure why you think it's good, if I were M$ I'd be a bit embarrassed.


Why? If anything, Google should be embarrassed - for creating an alternative to Windows Mobile, that in the end, resulted bringing MS an even bigger payday. Ballmer should be sending Andy Rubin a weekly "Thank You" Hallmark card.

It's some great embarrassing leverage MS can hold over Google's "brilliance".




> Anyway, the whole point of Google buying Motorola was so they can get bigger into the patent litigation business.


If that was the reason for Google spending/wasting $12 billion dollars on a company that never made any money and arguably makes some of the worst Android devices, then MS making all this money off Android sure doesn't make this look like such a good investment.

By the way, kudos to the guys from Moto that managed to maneuver Rubin (who pushed for this acquisition) into pushing to acquire a company with a patent portfolio that is, at best, mediocre, and has very little, if anything, to offer in terms of defense or offense.

----------


## Cthulhu

> have you told that to samsung ?


The *only* manufacturer actually turning a profit, and still miles behind the #1 manufacturer, despite their best efforts to copy them as best as they could (which still isn't saying much).

Seriously, yes, they are making money, actual profit.... because they are trying to copy Apple as much as possible. The other manufacturers, who aren't, are losing money nowadays.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> ^ Not sure why you think it's good, if I were M$ I'd be a bit embarrassed.
> 
> 
> Why? If anything, Google should be embarrassed - for creating an alternative to Windows Mobile, that in the end, resulted bringing MS an even bigger payday. Ballmer should be sending Andy Rubin a weekly "Thank You" Hallmark card.
> 
> It's some great embarrassing leverage MS can hold over Google's "brilliance".
> ...


As of 2011, Motorola has 25,000 patents and patent applications relating to mobile, video and heaven knows what else.

If it was bought to give them leverage with Oracle, then it's suddenly going to turn out to be a huge bargain.




> Seriously, yes, they are making money, actual profit.... because they  are trying to copy Apple as much as possible. The other manufacturers,  who aren't, are losing money nowadays.


How are they trying to copy Apple? By releasing a new phone every six months or so, with new features and a new OS?

 :Smile: 

And HTC, the #3 manufacturer, made $151 million profit in the first quarter of this year. How do you call that "losing money"?

----------


## FailSafe

> And HTC, the #3 manufacturer, made $151 million profit in the first quarter of this year. How do you call that "losing money"?


Yeah, but that's a 70% drop from Q1 of 2011- it's not a loss, but it's a very serious decline in earnings.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 
> And HTC, the #3 manufacturer, made $151 million profit in the first quarter of this year. How do you call that "losing money"?
> 
> 
> Yeah, but that's a 70% drop from Q1 of 2011- it's not a loss, but it's a very serious decline in earnings.


I know.

But they aren't losing money, are they?

They're just making less of it, mostly down to the sheep that bought the 4S.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Cthulhu
> ...


They're not that bad, but Apple are better marketers than they are computer manufacturers, hence they manage to sell generally inferior products for more money.

----------


## Cthulhu

> How are they trying to copy Apple?


Oh, I don't know, seems pretty obvious:



But the ultimate proof is simply in that Samsung hasn't uniquely decided to *just* copy Apple, but has been known as fervent copycats for decades.

Apparently, there's also only one way to design a *Blackberry* style phone - and only one possible name to give it. Samsung *BlackJack*:

Samsung SGH-i607 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

... and only one way to design a super slim flip-phone. Motorola has the *RAZR*, and Samsung has, yup, the *BLADE*.

Samsung SPH-A900 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

... and, after all, only one way to design a slider mobile phone, like the Nokia N96. Here's Samsung's Innov8:

http://dailymobile.se/2009/01/04/pic...sung-innov8-2/

Samsung has a long history of blatantly and shamelessly ripping off the designs from whoever is the current market leader. Right now, that means Apple.

Regardless of how you feel about Apple, it's blatantly obvious that Samsung has turned being a copycat into part of its corporate culture... it would otherwise be pathetic, but being Korean, they probably can't help themselves.

----------


## Cthulhu

Here's the most recent Samsung design "coincidence"

A coincidence, I'm sure, but Samsung's Chromebox looks kind of familiar by Dustin Curtis

Their chromebox:


Looks an awful lot like Apple's Mac mini:

----------


## Butterfly

oh no, another mac fan retard

harry is going to be delighted,

----------


## Cthulhu

Did I somehow make myself unclear? This isn't about Apple, it's about Samsung copying everyone and everything that is successful.

----------


## Bettyboo

It's well known that Korean manufacturers don't innovate they copy. 

Samsung tablets are undoubtedly good products - they see other comapny's success and they copy and rationalize for profit. What market has a Korean manufacturer opened up or lead into or created?

----------


## harrybarracuda

^ Kim Chi.

----------


## Cthulhu

> It's well known that Korean manufacturers don't innovate they copy. 
> 
> Samsung tablets are undoubtedly good products - they see other comapny's success and they copy and rationalize for profit. What market has a Korean manufacturer opened up or lead into or created?


Bingo!

----------


## DrAndy

> Well, MS appear to be very ineffective, then, at what they do.


well done

----------


## DrAndy

> It's well known that Korean manufacturers don't innovate they copy.


they said that about the Japs in the 50's and 60's, then they started to innovate

----------


## harrybarracuda

You know why I think Apple users are fucking retards?

In Dubai Duty free they have a 16Gb flash drive for the iPad.

Now you can get a 32Gb MicroSD card that fits a lot of tablets for $20.

How much is this shiny, white, Apple piece of shit? more than $100, and that's in Duty Free.

And the fucking suckers still pay it.

You have to admire Apple's marketing department. They could market turds as wagyu burgers.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Kim Chi.


What did he invent?  :Smile:

----------


## hazz

> It's well known that Korean manufacturers don't innovate they copy.


To be honest I think thats been changing for quite some time. From what I remember of the rambus shitfest many generations of RAM technology ago, the korean manufactures who dominated that market, had already started too do quite a bit of R&D and had quite a few US patents themselves.

Then you have the contradiction of apple and samsung suing eachother with considerable acrimony and yet still trading with each other. It rather suggests that samsung manufacture a lot of components which apple cannot source from elsewhere, generally not a problem when you are buying generic copies.

----------


## Cthulhu

> Then you have the contradiction of apple and samsung suing eachother with considerable acrimony and yet still trading with each other. It rather suggests that samsung manufacture a lot of components which apple cannot source from elsewhere, generally not a problem when you are buying generic copies.


I don't think anyone questions that Korean *engineers* are capable of improving costing technology. Hence why Samsung's current chip foundries are able to turn out 32nm and 22nm components, and why, currently Apple is using their fabrications.

I also don't believe that Apple is the kind of company that switches manufacturers, on a whim, because they are pissed, thus only hurting themselves. Apple is currently Samsung's single largest component customer, and thus Samsung needs Apple far more than Apple needing Samsung. Seeing as how Apple is already shifting display acquisition away from Samsung (to Samsung, for which they have just agreed to build an exclusive factory for their components), there's strong indications that Apple is about to take the chip component sales away from Samsung as well (they have been exploring using TSMC out of Taiwan). I believe that once TSMC is able to provide components 32nm and better, at the yields and numbers Apple needs, along with two secondary providers, Samsung will find themselves very alone.

This is no different than Apple's strategy with Google - they haven't abadoned Google resources overnight, but are effectively phasing them out. Starting with iPhoto no longer using Google maps, iOS 6, in a couple of weeks, will use a new maps app, no longer relying on Google maps (also the reason why Google has an emergency event a week earlier, unveiling "a new dimension" to Google Maps); Siri goes to great lengths to recommend results from non-Google resources, as well - now consider that Google makes more money from iOS based search revenues, and I'm sure you can do the math...

(it also makes me wonder that, if Android allegedly dwarfs iOS market share, then why is Google seeing FAR more revenues from iOS, than from its own larger share of Android..? Someone's lying, I think)

----------


## Cthulhu

> You know why I think Apple users are fucking retards?
> 
> In Dubai Duty free they have a 16Gb flash drive for the iPad.
> 
> Now you can get a 32Gb MicroSD card that fits a lot of tablets for $20.
> 
> How much is this shiny, white, Apple piece of shit? more than $100, and that's in Duty Free.
> 
> And the fucking suckers still pay it.
> ...


Apple sells no such thing. There is no such thing as a "16GB Flash Drive for iPad" - thus, why are you fabricating stuff? I have no doubt that some opportunist third party company is selling such a thing, over price as well, but that has nothing to do with Apple.

Your ire is thus misplaced, and your "proof" is inaccurate and incorrect.

What brand is that? Apple sells an SDCard adapter for around $30, that accepts standard SDcards, or you can buy some third party cards that do the same for around $20. 

Maxxel makes a 16GB flash USB drive *with wireless capabilities* for $140, but that's a specialized device, not by Apple, that provides WiFi access to the Flash drive (kinda "meh" in my opinion).

Apple makes no such thing, nor do they advertise and market it.

----------


## Butterfly

> Originally Posted by hazz
> 
> 
> Then you have the contradiction of apple and samsung suing eachother with considerable acrimony and yet still trading with each other. It rather suggests that samsung manufacture a lot of components which apple cannot source from elsewhere, generally not a problem when you are buying generic copies.
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone questions that Korean *engineers* are capable of improving costing technology. Hence why Samsung's current chip foundries are able to turn out 32nm and 22nm components, and why, currently Apple is using their fabrications.
> 
> I also don't believe that Apple is the kind of company that switches manufacturers, on a whim, because they are pissed, thus only hurting themselves. Apple is currently Samsung's single largest component customer, and thus Samsung needs Apple far more than Apple needing Samsung. Seeing as how Apple is already shifting display acquisition away from Samsung (to Samsung, for which they have just agreed to build an exclusive factory for their components), there's strong indications that Apple is about to take the chip component sales away from Samsung as well (they have been exploring using TSMC out of Taiwan). I believe that once TSMC is able to provide components 32nm and better, at the yields and numbers Apple needs, along with two secondary providers, Samsung will find themselves very alone.
> ...


it must be nice to live in an alternate reality, in the apple bubble

don't forget to logout of your little apple world sometimes,

ask Harryxbox for directions, he gets locked in sometimes in his basement playing RPG world with his XBOX. I am sure you two have a lot of commons despite supporting two different religious technology.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> You know why I think Apple users are fucking retards?
> 
> In Dubai Duty free they have a 16Gb flash drive for the iPad.
> 
> Now you can get a 32Gb MicroSD card that fits a lot of tablets for $20.
> 
> ...


I'll reserve judgement on my irate reaction as I didn't look at it closely and realised i was talking about the iPad, a device about which I know little as I wouldn't touch it with a shitty stick.

The Apple Store is indeed full of massively overpriced Flash drives, probably for the Muckbook.

----------


## DrAndy

> despite supporting two different religious technology


Has Jobs been resurrected yet?

----------


## Butterfly

> Has Jobs been resurrected yet?


he never died, he was simply called back in heaven

----------


## harrybarracuda

Since he was a fucking Arab, he's probably got a 72-year old virgin for company.

----------


## Butterfly

^ never miss a chance to show the world how much of a proud British racist you are  :mid:

----------


## DrAndy

not like those Arab loving Frenchies

or those chip loving Belgians

----------


## baldrick

I did not buy an SGS2 because of the way it looks - and if the tech specs had been a "copy" of the iphone , I would not have bought it

samsung simply created a the best spec'd phone the world had ever seen.





> What did he invent?


flatulance ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ never miss a chance to show the world how much of a proud British racist you are


French or Belgian isn't a race. It's just an obnoxious bunch of garlic munchers that the world hates.

 :UK:

----------


## Cthulhu

> Since he was a fucking Arab, he's probably got a 72-year old virgin for company.


This was quite uncalled for - if you have a rational point to make, make it. Otherwise, you just come across as just as irrational a zealot as the Butterfly.

Your rant about the flash drive just seems to confirm that - it wasn't about being familiar with the iPad, it's about you claiming that Apple makes some sort of shitty product, when in fact the product you are complaining about has nothing to do with Apple and isn't marketed by them. Your rant was just that, and irrational bashing attempt.

----------


## Butterfly

> when in fact the product you are complaining about has nothing to do with Apple and isn't marketed by them. Your rant was just that, and irrational bashing attempt.


told you, you two were going to love each other, you are the same people from 2 different tech religion. Harryxbox is the equivalent of your typical angry apple fan

----------


## Butterfly

> Originally Posted by Butterfly
> 
> 
> ^ never miss a chance to show the world how much of a proud British racist you are 
> 
> 
> French or Belgian isn't a race. It's just an obnoxious bunch of garlic munchers that the world hates.


ah the joy of being a miserable islander, paranoid and xenophobe

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> Since he was a fucking Arab, he's probably got a 72-year old virgin for company.
> 
> 
> This was quite uncalled for - if you have a rational point to make, make it. Otherwise, you just come across as just as irrational a zealot as the Butterfly.
> 
> Your rant about the flash drive just seems to confirm that - it wasn't about being familiar with the iPad, it's about you claiming that Apple makes some sort of shitty product, when in fact the product you are complaining about has nothing to do with Apple and isn't marketed by them. Your rant was just that, and irrational bashing attempt.


Shut up you sanctimonious prick, this is TD you're on, not TV.

Anything Apple puts its mark on is overpriced shit.

Like the "Camera Connection KIt" for example. Why should you need to waste extra on functionality as obvious at that?

Apple iPad Camera Connection Kit - Apple Store (U.S.)

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Butterfly
> ...


Ah the joy of being British as opposed to a cheese-eating surrender monkey.

 :UK:

----------


## Butterfly

> Originally Posted by Cthulhu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> ...


 :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Hey Buttplug, are you going to watch the Royal Air Force fly past tonight?

Oh, I forgot, in France you call yours an "Escort Service".

 ::chitown::

----------


## Cthulhu

> Shut up you sanctimonious prick, this is TD you're on, not TV.


I see. Again, uncalled for. You sound more and more like a more Anglicized version of this Butterfly character. Pity, that.




> Anything Apple puts its mark on is overpriced shit.


I thought we established that the object of your earlier rant is not a product that "Apple puts its mark on", as it isn't an Apple product.

Trying to deflect your earlier mistake by now pointing out another unrelated product does not efface your earlier mistake.




> Like the "Camera Connection KIt" for example. Why should you need to waste extra on functionality as obvious at that?


$29 Dollars - yes, interesting .... albeit that product, and the price it commands, appears *identical* to:

Samsung USB & SD 2 Connection Kit for Galaxy Tab 10.1
OEM Samsung USB & SD Connection Kit for Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 / 10.v / 8.9 VersioMobile.com

Indeed, why would you be expected to "waste extra on functionality as obvious at that?" when you have a Samsung Galaxy Tab.

Please explain.

----------


## harrybarracuda

*It isn't right, whoever does it. It's a fucking rip off.


*Seriously, I admire Apple for creating this whole must-have ecosystem where they can persuade gullible fools to part with copious amounts of cash for over-priced products.

But I had that opinion years ago, and if you want to read my opinions on it, start with the numerous threads in this very forum. 

Life is way too short to keep repeating the same answers to the same tired/tard questions.

That's the other thing about Appletards. They are so fucking dull. I would like to hammer nails through your head just for nearly making me bite.*


*

----------


## Butterfly

anyway, welcome back Quack Quack, we missed you  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Did I somehow make myself unclear? This isn't about Apple, it's about Samsung copying everyone and everything that is successful.


Of course. They're Asian.

----------


## FailSafe

Is there a single review site that doesn't rate the new iPad as the best current tablet (generally just ahead of the Asus Transformer Prime)?

----------


## baldrick

not in the 7" form factor

if I wanted bigger screen I would also want better functionality which would mean net/ultrabook

----------


## FailSafe

^

If battery life is important you'll be giving up quite a bit going that route- the best tablets give 10+ hours on a charge- you won't get that in a net-book- if you need that much functionality, though, a tablet wasn't a good choice to start with, regardless of size.

IMO, a 7" screen is really just too small to use with a tablet (going by my Kindle Fire)- ~10" screen is just big enough.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^
> 
> If battery life is important you'll be giving up quite a bit going that route- the best tablets give 10+ hours on a charge- you won't get that in a net-book- if you need that much functionality, though, a tablet wasn't a good choice to start with, regardless of size.
> 
> IMO, a 7" screen is really just too small to use with a tablet (going by my Kindle Fire)- ~10" screen is just big enough.


That's where the Prime HD comes in. Effectively two batteries.

I can't see the point in 10" tablets without a keyboard, they're really nothing more than smart e-readers, and the Kindle does that job adequately for me.

----------


## FailSafe

^

The Fire is just too small- you either can't see the whole screen, or you have a tiny view of the whole page- to really use the Fire effectively (especially if you have big hands) you need a stylus- a 10" tablet has a very usable keyboard where that's not necessary.

I have both, and I will reach for the larger tablet every time.

I never thought much of the iPad until my wife said she wanted one- I liked it so much I bought a second one for myself.

If an amazing Android tablet comes out with a user interface and screen as good as the iPad, I would consider buying one as well as I like the platform- the current Transformer is close but not quite there.

----------


## Butterfly

> If an amazing Android tablet comes out with a user interface and screen as good as the iPad


too bad you never got a chance to see the Viewsonic in action, quite good

----------


## FailSafe

^ 

It's crap, just like most tablets on the market- Apple makes a good tablet, as does Asus and Samsung- the Fire is good for its price-point (as were the fire-sale HP tablets I bought- at retail thy would have been a joke)- the others are far behind.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^
> 
> The Fire is just too small- you either can't see the whole screen, or you have a tiny view of the whole page- to really use the Fire effectively (especially if you have big hands) you need a stylus- a 10" tablet has a very usable keyboard where that's not necessary.
> 
> I have both, and I will reach for the larger tablet every time.
> 
> I never thought much of the iPad until my wife said she wanted one- I liked it so much I bought a second one for myself.
> 
> If an amazing Android tablet comes out with a user interface and screen as good as the iPad, I would consider buying one as well as I like the platform- the current Transformer is close but not quite there.


We'll have to agree to differ. On-screen keyboards are shit. So for one finger browsing or reading, the Kindle is the biz for me.

I'll buy the Prime HD when it's come out because I need to replace the netbook and I need a proper keyboard with a proper action for writing.

Sorry you got taken to the dark side, but that's what happens when you listen to women.

 :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

> ^ 
> 
> It's crap, just like most tablets on the market- Apple makes a good tablet, as does Asus and Samsung- the Fire is good for its price-point (as were the fire-sale HP tablets I bought- at retail thy would have been a joke)- the others are far behind.


but you haven't seen it or tried it,

granted, they don't have the iPad UI for retards, but that doesn't make them bad per your definition

----------


## harrybarracuda

Butters has mastered Froyo.

 :bananaman:

----------


## FailSafe

We can differ in opinion, Harry, but I own and have extensively used both devices- the on-screen keyboard of the Fire pales in comparison to the iPad (or Transformer or other equivalently-sized screen)- as far as actual typing goes, no, they don't work as well as a real keyboard, but for navigating, the extra screen size makes a huge difference- where the Fire can be an exercise in frustration (ever try to write a post and scroll the text within the posting box? I have wanted to throw it across the room- also, how many times have you hit the wrong key when inputting something? A stylus is becoming hugely popular for this reason, and I don't want to have to use one), a larger on-screen keyboard is actually very usable, and you can type at a reasonable rate on it once you get used to it.




> but you haven't seen it or tried it, granted, they don't have the iPad UI for retards, but that doesn't make them bad per your definition


You are the reason crap exists- whenever I see crap products (electronics, cars, whatever) I always wonder who's dumb enough/cheap enough to buy them, and how the market could actually prosper- thanks to you, now I know. :rofl:

----------


## baldrick

> IMO, a 7" screen is really just too small to use with a tablet


the 7" is the portable entertainment device/music player , GPS , web browser ( with a good client ) and other apps - nice size

10" is too big to carry with you everywhere

----------


## FailSafe

A 7" tablet is easier to carry, but it's not pocket-sized (unless you have some huge pockets)- if you plan to carry it in a larger bag or whatever, you may as well choose a tablet that's a more usable size.

I thought the same way you did (that a 7" tablet- in my case the Fire- was going to be perfect)- I was wrong- I can't say a smaller tablet isn't the right choice for you, of course, but I wasn't happy with mine.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> A 7" tablet is easier to carry, but it's not pocket-sized (unless you have some huge pockets)- if you plan to carry it in a larger bag or whatever, you may as well choose a tablet that's a more usable size.
> 
> I thought the same way you did (that a 7" tablet- in my case the Fire- was going to be perfect)- I was wrong- I can't say a smaller tablet isn't the right choice for you, of course, but I wasn't happy with mine.


You're talking out of your hat.

A 7" comfortably fits in a cargo pants pocket. I carry mine all the time when travelling.

----------


## FailSafe

^

I'm talking from experience- yes, it will fit in your cargo pants pocket (which is a 'huge pocket'- hence they're called 'cargo pants') but you'll always know it's there- I can fit my iPad in my cargo shorts pocket as well, but it's not comfortable to carry.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^
> 
> I'm talking from experience- yes, it will fit in your cargo pants pocket (which is a 'huge pocket'- hence they're called 'cargo pants') but you'll always know it's there- I can fit my iPad in my cargo shorts pocket as well, but it's not comfortable to carry.


It fits in most of my inside jacket pockets as well.

As for knowing it's there, I always know my wallet and my phone are in my pockets. What's your point?

----------


## FailSafe

My point is that I'm not constantly aware of my wallet and phone- I'm always aware if there's a tablet computer in my pocket due to it's bulk and weight (not to say it's a huge burden, but I always feel it).

I don't wear jackets in Thailand, and I don't always wear cargo pants.

----------


## Butterfly

> You are the reason crap exists- whenever I see crap products (electronics, cars, whatever) I always wonder who's dumb enough/cheap enough to buy them, and how the market could actually prosper- thanks to you, now I know.


oh that's rich, you are describing exactly why the iPad and the other silly apple gadgets have survived to this day, no shortage of suckers like you to buy them  :rofl:

----------


## baldrick

the 7" Ainol I have in the hire car was $160 - cheap

but the size is perfect for what I use it for - the music machine and sometimes video ( the driver watches stuff while waiting ) - web browse via wifi to my phone as the AP to check weather etc

no GPS in it as I wanted cheap , so I would not be too worried if it got stolen.

I could not imagine mounting a 10" device on the dash/windscreen - it is too big

----------


## Bettyboo

^ should've bought a Sony Xperia, mate; still, you'll know for next time...  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

^ Do they do a 7" Sony Experia then?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> My point is that I'm not constantly aware of my wallet and phone- I'm always aware if there's a tablet computer in my pocket due to it's bulk and weight (not to say it's a huge burden, but I always feel it).
> 
> I don't wear jackets in Thailand, and I don't always wear cargo pants.


I always wear shorts with plenty of pockets in Thailand, it's no sweat at all carrying the Novo 7, the phone is almost as heavy with the extra battery case.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ the S is not quite that big, but it's the dog's bollocks, Arry. Baldrick spoke about**: 




> the music machine and sometimes video





> web browse via wifi





> AP to check weather





> mounting on the dash/windscreen



Xperia

•4.3”, 1280x720 pixels 16,777,216 colour TFT Reality display with Mobile BRAVIA® Engine.

I never liked Sony Erricson phones, and Sony piss me off with their products and s/w... But, these Android powered Sony phones are the best thing since sliced bread...  :Smile:  Pisses all over an iPhone 4s... (I'm making that up, I actually have no idea...  :Smile: )[though I do know from testing against somebody with an iTard 4s that my Xperia is very much faster, very much so...]

----------


## FailSafe

> Originally Posted by FailSafe
> 
> You are the reason crap exists- whenever I see crap products (electronics, cars, whatever) I always wonder who's dumb enough/cheap enough to buy them, and how the market could actually prosper- thanks to you, now I know.
> 
> 
> oh that's rich, you are describing exactly why the iPad and the other silly apple gadgets have survived to this day, no shortage of suckers like you to buy them


You just keep on trying to polish that turd you bought- it ain't gonna get any prettier no matter how much you try.

Viewsonic- the Renault Le Car of tablets. :smiley laughing:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Sony phones are the best thing since sliced bread.


Sliced bread is shit.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ shut up and get back to tippexing your new monitor...  :Smile: 

Everybody loves bread, Marmite!

----------


## baldrick

> 7"





> 4.3”


you is a few millimetres short of an inch   :Smile:

----------


## Lorenzo

Just got an iPad for $400

Does 95% of what a netbook will do when traveling 

Much better when reading web sites on the sofa

----------


## baldrick

^have you installed itunes yet ?

----------


## Gerbil

> Much better when reading web sites on the sofa


and it's much easier to wipe clean afterwards.  :bunny3:

----------


## Butterfly

> ^have you installed itunes yet ?


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Cthulhu

So, you just have a huge chip on your shoulder, think you're soooo much smarter than everyone else, and are angry and frustrated that your shining brilliance isn't recognized for what it is?

Is that about it?

As far as I'm concerned, so far you've deliberately lied and misrepresented an issue in order to rant about Apple; when your error was pointed out you've tried to deflect; and now finally you're just lashing out, and pouting about being called out for being a liar and a hot head. 

Somehow, Butterfly doesn't look that bad anymore, in comparison. At least he makes no secret about being a troll.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Originally Posted by baldrick
> 
> 7"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mrs Boo, stop hacking Baldrick's account and get back to the dishes...

----------


## harrybarracuda

> So, you just have a huge chip on your shoulder, think you're soooo much smarter than everyone else, and are angry and frustrated that your shining brilliance isn't recognized for what it is?
> 
> Is that about it?
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, so far you've deliberately lied and misrepresented an issue in order to rant about Apple; when your error was pointed out you've tried to deflect; and now finally you're just lashing out, and pouting about being called out for being a liar and a hot head. 
> 
> Somehow, Butterfly doesn't look that bad anymore, in comparison. At least he makes no secret about being a troll.


Whoa big boy, don't get all excited. So we get you like your Apple shit and if need be you'll bore the tits off us with all of the exciting details.

I simply pointed out that I'm bored shitless listening to the same mind numbing drivel from Appletards.

Go and do some reading, then you can come back and have a proper moan, by which time I still won't care, but at least it might shut you the fuck up for a while.

 ::chitown::

----------


## Little Chuchok

^The Apple ipad is the best of it's kind on the market.We know this.

When somebody comes out with a better product, I will change.

Simple really.

----------


## FailSafe

^

I agree- I couldn't give a damn who makes the thing (in fact, I would prefer not to have to deal with Apple's proprietary doodads, and in fact I haven't- I have only purchased a screen protector (Apple) and a knock-off case as far as accessories go, which I would have bought for any tablet)- it's currently the best tablet around- if Asus or some other manufacturer comes out with a superior product next year, I will happily give away my iPad (not to you, bb, so don't ask :Wink: ) and jump ship.

And Harry, the anti-Apple crap from retards in the other camp is just as mind-numbing.

----------


## Bettyboo

> I will happily give





> my





> Asus





> away





> to you, bb


That should be capitals, but thanks, mate - I might let you have a ride in my car in return...  :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

> ^The Apple ipad is the best of it's kind on the market.We know this.


"its kind" ,being a tablet which works how _you_ want it to work

but specification wise it is not the best

----------


## Butterfly

where is Quack Quack ? run away already ?

----------


## hazz

Do you not think that this android, iOS, windows, osx argument is rather like arguing who makes the best super car. With the exception of linux, which on this comparison would be the inexpensive family car, they are all very good at what they do, just slightly different ways.

BTW where's calgary... everyone else is here. we really could do with knowing which is the padit coupist OS and which is the heroic redshirt one

----------


## Gerbil

^ I have an iPad.
<- answers the question  :Smile:

----------


## Cthulhu

> And Harry, the anti-Apple crap from you and retards in your camp is just as mind-numbing.


There, fixed that for you. ;-)

----------


## Cthulhu

> ^have you installed itunes yet ?


Why would he? iTunes no longer needed since iOS 5. 

Your argument is invalid.

----------


## Cthulhu

> Whoa big boy, don't get all excited. So we get you like your Apple shit and if need be you'll bore the tits off us with all of the exciting details.
> 
> I simply pointed out that I'm bored shitless listening to the same mind numbing drivel from Appletards.
> 
> Go and do some reading, then you can come back and have a proper moan, by which time I still won't care, but at least it might shut you the fuck up for a while.


We get it, you're just another shade of "Butterfly".

----------


## baldrick

> Why would he? iTunes no longer needed since iOS 5.  Your argument is invalid.


are you encouraged to install itunes ?
do you need it to purchase books and music ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> Whoa big boy, don't get all excited. So we get you like your Apple shit and if need be you'll bore the tits off us with all of the exciting details.
> 
> I simply pointed out that I'm bored shitless listening to the same mind numbing drivel from Appletards.
> 
> Go and do some reading, then you can come back and have a proper moan, by which time I still won't care, but at least it might shut you the fuck up for a while.
> 
> ...


We get it. You're back and you think we didn't notice.

 :mid:

----------


## Cthulhu

> are you encouraged to install itunes ?


No. Not the least bit. 




> do you need it to purchase books and music ?


Nope.

----------


## Cthulhu

> We get it. You're back and you think we didn't notice.


None of which takes away from any of the points and corrections I made - notably that you're an Apple-Hating troll, no different from the Apple Fucktards you claim to hate o much. 

Meet Nietzsche's abyss.

----------


## Butterfly

it took apple that much time to free iOS from iTunes ?

so how do you upgrade, backup, and upload your shit under iOS 5 ? direct connection to the USB port ? or you need something new like some iTunes Light called iPort or some other cute non-sense marketing name ?

----------


## baldrick

> No. Not the least bit.


so the istuff just mounts as a drive when you plug it in to the usb port or connect via wifi/BT ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> We get it. You're back and you think we didn't notice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of which takes away from any of the points and corrections I made - notably that you're an Apple-Hating troll, no different from the Apple Fucktards you claim to hate o much. 
> ...


Apple Fucktards. I like that. Has a ring to it.

 :Smile:

----------


## Cthulhu

> so how do you upgrade, backup, and upload your shit under iOS 5 ? direct connection to the USB port ? or you need something new like some iTunes Light called iPort or some other cute non-sense marketing name ?


I thought you knew everything? I guess not. 





> Originally Posted by Cthulhu
> 
> No. Not the least bit.
> 
> 
> so the istuff just mounts as a drive when you plug it in to the usb port or connect via wifi/BT ?


a) what's your point? You asked if iTunes was still necessary to set it up and configure it. It's not. This doesn't mean iTunes has stopped working. You can still choose to use it. 

b) you can also sync locally, if you desire, to iTunes over wifi. No USB  needed. 

c) iCloud has replaced any other connectivity options 

d) and in other news, Macs are no longer restricted to 9" displays, and are no longer monochrome. I figured this might be news to you.

----------


## hazz

May I also add that time machine is utter shit, stunningly so when you consider the reputation the company is supposed to have and all of the decent solutions out there they could have simply copied

----------


## baldrick

> if you desire, to iTunes


itunes , a total piece of shit - closely followed by nokia suite

nokia suite used to require a full OS wipe to get rid of it - Is itunes the same ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

Samsung Kies isn't much fucking better. Pile of shit. But you don't really need it.

And Zune sucks. too.

----------


## baldrick

yes - I installed Keis , as I first thought I needed it to upgrade firmware

but now I understand all I do in plug in via micro USB and both drives mount

firmware upgrading is done via Odin or CWM

----------


## Cthulhu

> yes - I installed Keis , as I first thought I needed it to upgrade firmware
> 
> but now I understand all I do in plug in via micro USB and both drives mount
> 
> firmware upgrading is done via Odin or CWM


Wow, that sounds super intuitive for the average consumer.

----------


## harrybarracuda

No, it needs a modicum of intelligence. Those that lack it gravitate naturally to Apple shit, and do what Apple tell them to.

----------


## Cthulhu

> Samsung Kies isn't much fucking better. Pile of shit. But you don't really need it.
> And Zune sucks. too.





> yes - I installed Keis , as I first thought I needed it to upgrade firmware
> but now I understand all I do in plug in via micro USB and both drives mount
> firmware upgrading is done via Odin or CWM


So, everything sucks, unless it's something you specifically use, and then any obscure, cryptic, command-line utility is the most user-friendly solution that everyone *should* use?

Damn, you guys are a bunch of dinosaurs.

----------


## Cthulhu

> No, it needs a modicum of intelligence. Those that lack it gravitate naturally to Apple shit, and do what Apple tell them to.


The way I see it, people that prefer to not jump through hoops, and just get shit done, gravitate to Apple - that includes the aforementioned that you consider "too dumb".

Must really piss you off, I guess, that the intellectual barriers of entry to the ivory towers of computer knowledge have been felled.

----------


## Cthulhu

‘Dear Eric Schmidt, It’s Been 6[at]Months’[at]
MG Siegler, celebrating Android-First Day:

The most interesting reason again ties into something Schmidt said back in December: 

“With the ICS release our core objective as a company is to get all of the hardware vendors onto that platform.”

I mean, he really said that. And it’s unbelievable because it’s perhaps the most epic fail in the history of epic fails. Google’s “core objective as a company” was to get hardware vendors onto Ice Cream Sandwich (aka Android 4.0), and as of June 1 — seven months after the launch of the OS — 7.1 percent of Android phones are actually on it. 

Seven. Point. One. Percent.

So much about Android winning.

----------


## Butterfly

Quack Quack, you are raving mad

who cares about ICS, it's like arguing about iOS 5, who the fuck cares

the fact remains that Android is 1000% better as an OS than anything apple could come up with

Apple is a shit company when it comes to software, in part because Steve had no clue on designing effective UI if it didn't look pretty enough for his gay eyes

----------


## Butterfly

> Wow, that sounds super intuitive for the average consumer.


who care about the average consumer, they are sheep, they should go to apple, that's where they belong

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Dear Eric Schmidt, Its Been 6[at]Months[at]
> MG Siegler, celebrating Android-First Day:
> 
> The most interesting reason again ties into something Schmidt said back in December: 
> 
> With the ICS release our core objective as a company is to get all of the hardware vendors onto that platform.
> 
> I mean, he really said that. And its unbelievable because its perhaps the most epic fail in the history of epic fails. Googles core objective as a company was to get hardware vendors onto Ice Cream Sandwich (aka Android 4.0), and as of June 1  seven months after the launch of the OS  7.1 percent of Android phones are actually on it. 
> 
> ...


Yes, it must rankle with you that millions of people are buying Android phones that aren't even running the latest release, rather than be ripped off paying over the odds for an inferior Apple product.

----------


## Cthulhu

> Yes, it must rankle with you that millions of people are buying Android phones that aren't even running the latest release, rather than be ripped off paying over the odds for an inferior Apple product.


.... why should it "rankle" me that idiots are running outdated, inferior software, on hardware that is unwilling to be updated by their manufacturers...?

Could you explain that? Of course, it doesn't really matter, the majority of the millions you claim, are sitting on shelves, waiting to be returned to their manufacturers... or simply being used as dumbPhones by their users that bought a *free* 'smartphone'. 

Oh yeah, I'd be bothered.... 55555!

----------


## Bettyboo

^ the iPad has done well, started a new market and has a lead; for many folks the device is suitable and works well. 

The phone market is quite different imo; I was with twentyfive 20-y/os yesterday and 75% had an iPhone4s, it's a trend and they are following a brand; it is not an outstanding device in the phone marketplace, imo; it is overpriced and it is well target(t)ed and marketed.

An Android phone is at least an equal to an iPhone, very often/probably superior. The phone market is more mature and the main players have been around for many years. Companies such as Nokia, HTC, Sony and Samsung are superior to Apple in this space, imo; what Apple do very well, and what they rely on rather than their product itself..., is their 'lifestyle' branding concept. If a product such as the Iphone4s was released by a decent company without the 'lifestyle' branding, say LG for example, it wouldn't be particularly successful, imo.

That's not knocking Apple, the are punching above their weight in markets (in this case the mobile phone/device market) where their products are distinctly average in terms of technology, functionality, value, etc. Actually, valuewise, they are well below par in the mobile phone space.  :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

the technically inept may start out with apple products , but as they get more familiar with using devices and realise that apple holds them back from achieving their wishes with the device they paid for and should own , they will move toward devices which will allow then to utilise as they desire.

thus the apple crowd will diminish to is core of fashion poofs who will continue to pose at starbucks with their itoys not understanding that the world has passed them by 

- and apples quest to be the world best patent troll and stymie innovation thinking that US patent laws will be obeyed worldwide will be dealt a stunning blow , when the rest of the world outside the USA get sick of the parasites and tells them to fcuk off





> say LG for example


LG "Prada" perhaps ?

----------


## Cthulhu

> That's not knocking Apple, the are punching above their weight in markets (in this case the mobile phone/device market) where their products are distinctly average in terms of technology, functionality, value, etc. Actually, valuewise, they are well below par in the mobile phone space.


I see Apple's advantage as two-fold beyond the brand cachet :

- firmware and functionality upgrades for 2-3 generations. Instead of forcing you to buy a new phone, as nearly every other manufacturer you listed does, Apple will give you a free firmware upgrade to enable the newest features of their current operating system releases. 

- extremely easy operating system upgrades. Ever since iOS 5, even operating system upgrades now can take place OTA, without iTunes, and they are available, worldwide, to *all* compatible users, simultaneously... How's that wait for ICS coming along for Samsung Galaxy S 1 or S 2 users? HTC users? Sony Expedia? 

These, in addition to the ecosystem, accessoris hardware ecosystem, like how all devices now inter-operate, and items like more useful apps, generally apps of superior quality, and a far safer app environment contribute to ongoing popularity and loyalty.

Baldrick's wetdream is opposite to reality, since Apple has to strongest, most loyal, repeat consumers - which, according to his wet-theory should be the opposite. It's not. So far, if anything, Android is a great entry-level introduction to smartPhones, but once the limitations become obvious, people switch and rarely go back.

----------


## hazz

> - and apples quest to be the world best patent troll and stymie innovation thinking that US patent laws will be obeyed worldwide will be dealt a stunning blow , when the rest of the world outside the USA get sick of the parasites and tells them to fcuk off


This and their obsession with controlling hardware they have sold are the two things that seriously put me off buying stuff from apple.

I choose to use osx as a desktop, simply because I professionally work with server based unix, the desktop is simply a tool for me and I don't want to get distracted messing about with it. as a desktop OSX is better than linux, solaris and BSD and more familiar to me than windows; but its not some thing I am particularly committed too; most of my electronics software runs only on windows for example.




> the iPad has done well, started a new market and has a lead; for many folks the device is suitable and works well. 
> 
> The phone market is quite different imo; I was with twentyfive 20-y/os yesterday and 75% had an iPhone4s, it's a trend and they are following a brand; it is not an outstanding device in the phone marketplace, imo; it is overpriced and it is well target(t)ed and marketed.


I think if I were in the market at the mo. I would buy an iPad3 as a tablet, purely for the screen and a samsung android phone, simply because android does more of what you would want from a phone.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Apple has to _<sic>_ strongest, most loyal, repeat consumers


Yes, it's just that we know them as "Apple Fucktards", since they'll pay stupid money for the pretty toys without ever really understanding them.




> once the limitations become obvious, people switch and rarely go back





> _Q1 2012: On the manufacturer front, Samsung emerged as number one with 86.6  million units sold, ahead of Nokia which sold 83.2 million units. Apple,  which sells only smartphones, is a distant third with 33.1 million  units sold, followed by China’s ZTE and LG._


Yes, there's a lot of switching going on, isn't there?

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Wow. Nokia had 14 YEARS as the number one phone vendor and now they're fucked.

That is some seriously bad mismanagement.

----------


## hazz

There was an article about what happened, a real read and weep. Management consultants and management theory at their/its best.

----------


## harrybarracuda

And they had a simple chance to keep their customers, offer Android handsets in the same variety of price ranges as their crappy Symbian ones, but they took $1 Billion off Microsoft and gambled instead.

Stooooopid.

----------


## Cthulhu

> Yes, there's a lot of switching going on, isn't there?


Bummer for you that those weren't all smartPhones, or at least not all Android phones. the vast majority of those were feature phones, sold in emerging markets. 

Oh, and it sure looks like Apple sold more tan 33 million phones - 86 million, to be exact. 

Report: Apple to ship over 86 million iPhones in 2011 - IntoMobile

Back to lies and misrepresentations, eh, from you...?

But hey, good news - Samsung claims to sell 375 million phones next year - spin away, buddy. (hint: they are not all smartphones)

Lastly, lets not forget - you count dust collectors on shelves as "sold". The rest of the world does not. shipped =/= sold.

----------


## Bettyboo

> - firmware and functionality upgrades for 2-3 generations.





> - extremely easy operating system upgrades.


These should be standard on all products.

Out of interest, my friend came round today, she has an iPhone 4, and I compared it to my Sony Xperia on the internet, speed, screen, etc. I was surprised at the results because the iPhone was a very poor second; 1) it was much slower to browse/load pages; 2) and this really surprised me, some apps we looked at, particularly Youtube, was perfectly smooth and easy to use on the Xperia, but was an awful user experience, and very slow and counter-intuitive on the iPhone (Apple needs to rework this, their Youtube loading and page was awful...); 3) and this surprised me too, the screen on the Sony was far superior on youtube vids and other web sites.

I was extremely underwhelmed with the iPhone and the owner was shocked/embarrassed, especially when I told her that the Xperia cost a quater of the iPhone... The feel of the handsets was of equal quality too, although the Sony was 15,000 baht cheaper... I've never personally played around with an iPhone before, and presumed it would be better than my cheap Sony, but was shocked by the averageness of the Apple product, it was outclassed by the Sony running Android... Clearly so...

----------


## Kwang

^ Maybe that was due to her having hundreds of apps on it, I like the iPone, what I do hate though is all the friggin restrictions that come with it



> screen


Probably due to your screen size, the iPhone has better resolution than the iPad sheerly for that reason.

I tried to send a music file to my daughter today from a Galaxy tab to an iPhone via Skype, they cant accept it apparently, but I bet I could send to another Android.

I think the sooner Apple starts losing Market share the better, it's a great product, feels quality too, but the limitations, especially SD Cards and iTunes and the fukkin thing being built both sides by glass will see me buying Samsung, Sony or Nokia next

----------


## Bettyboo

^ Youtube was a really bad experience on the iPhone, mate; the Sony was far superior in every way. The Sony has a small screen and fast processor, so it's quicker than all but the super powered quad processor phones, but the iPhone was poor...

Now, I may let you into a little secret which will explain much of this, well maybe not yet, but the Web pages I looked at on the Apple were not easy to Navigate, as if the Apple OS had been badly designed. The Sony was much more intuitive and easier to navigate - I presume this is down to Android working better with (some/all ?)web pages.

Also, which shocked me, the onscreen keyboard of the iPhone was no easier to use than the tiny one on the Sony - my phone is half the size, but emailing is virtually the same experience, it should have been much better on the iPhone, but wasn't... Very underwhelmed...

----------


## Kwang

The pack has caught up now, And them Xperias are worth a look I reckon. I think Sony's coming back now, since they've dropped Ericsson.

Those Ericssons were never bad but if you moved from a Nokia 3320 say, to one, or a Motorola who were the biggest first, the UI was terrible

----------


## Bettyboo

Did I mention that my Xperia was on wifi whereas teh iPhone was on 3G???  :Smile:  The user experience and navigation of some websites was far poorer on the iPhone though which is a problem for the Apple OS. 

I presumed the slow speed and poor screen images of the iPhone was down to the 3G experience, so the 'test' wasn't really a fair one. I'd hope the Apple would perform much better on wifi, if it didn't it'd be a total waste of money.

----------


## baldrick

> I tried to send a music file to my daughter today from a Galaxy tab to an iPhone via Skype, they cant accept it apparently,


yes - I have had this same issue trying to send a photo to an ipad user via skype - they just do not see the accept request

----------


## Butterfly

> Report: Apple to ship over 86 million iPhones in 2011 - IntoMobile


jesus, no shortage of idiots in this world  :Smile: 




> Also, which shocked me, the onscreen keyboard of the iPhone was no easier to use than the tiny one on the Sony - my phone is half the size, but emailing is virtually the same experience, it should have been much better on the iPhone, but wasn't... Very underwhelmed...


sounds nice, link to your new phone ?

----------


## Bettyboo

> sounds nice, link to your new phone ?


There's a whole thread, just look on the _TD Alltime Greats_ list...

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> Yes, there's a lot of switching going on, isn't there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer for you that those weren't all smartPhones, or at least not all Android phones. the vast majority of those were feature phones, sold in emerging markets. 
> ...


Actually I was quoting Q1 2012 figures. But ironic that you bleat about "shipping" when your very report says "Apple to ship....".

Duh!

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Cthulhu

> Originally Posted by Cthulhu
> 
> - firmware and functionality upgrades for 2-3 generations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. They should be. But they aren't.

----------


## Cthulhu

> Did I mention that my Xperia was on wifi whereas teh iPhone was on 3G???  The user experience and navigation of some websites was far poorer on the iPhone though which is a problem for the Apple OS. 
> 
> I presumed the slow speed and poor screen images of the iPhone was down to the 3G experience, so the 'test' wasn't really a fair one. I'd hope the Apple would perform much better on wifi, if it didn't it'd be a total waste of money.


Why didn't you try it on wifi, then? I'm glad you pointed that out, as I was about to ask you if your "test" iPhone was restricted to 3G or worse, instead of wifi. 




> Now, I may let you into a little secret which will explain much of this, well maybe not yet, but the Web pages I looked at on the Apple were not easy to Navigate, as if the Apple OS had been badly designed. The Sony was much more intuitive and easier to navigate - I presume this is down to Android working better with (some/all ?)web pages.


What you just "described" doesn't make one iota of sense - the s has nothing to do in how you navigate WEB PAGES which are rendered by the OS, but the navigation of which has nothing to do with an OS. 

The issues in not seeing or playing the sound file simply has to do with iOS only supporting MP4, MP3, and other supported codecs. I bet your music fie was some windows media player thingy.

----------


## harrybarracuda

^ Or wasn't DRM-protected.

----------


## Cthulhu

> Actually I was quoting Q1 2012 figures. But ironic that you bleat about "shipping" when your very report says "Apple to ship....".
> 
> Duh!


Convenient selective memory - we have already touched upon that since Apple products fly off the shelves (ie they are frequently out of stock), and are sold direct to consumers for the most part, thus Apple's shipping = sold units. The same can't be said for Samsung, Sony, HTC, etc... Who not only ship to stores, but also don't reveal their store return rates (which are hgh, according to stores). 

You continue to lie and misrepresent. Seriously, is that how low you have sunk?

----------


## Cthulhu

> ^ Or wasn't DRM-protected.


Ah, more FUD from the fishy fellow - iOS has no problem playing files that are DRM-free. 

Though, maybe you meant "or WAS drm protected", in which case iOS won't play it, nor will any their device, and in which case the failure has nothing to do with iOS.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I was quoting Q1 2012 figures. But ironic that you bleat about "shipping" when your very report says "Apple to ship....".
> 
> Duh!
> 
> 
> ...


Oh purlease Quacky, even you know Apple throttle supply to create the illusion of demand. Even Samsung are getting in on the act with the S3.

Have you really returned just to trot out the same tired, old Steve Jobs mantras?
 :mid:

----------


## harrybarracuda

One thing I forgot to mention is that Samsung and HTC have proved the viability of the 4.3"+ screen.

You can guarantee that if and when the iFelch 5 comes out, it will copy this.

Another example of Apple "innovation".

Even funnier if they come out with a 7" iPrat as well.

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Cthulhu

> Oh purlease Quacky, even you know Apple throttle supply to create the illusion of demand. Even Samsung are getting in on the act with the S3.
> 
> Have you really returned just to trot out the same tired, old Steve Jobs mantras?


You're funny - you actually believe your audience isn't able to see through your dishonest misrepresentations?

So, they are throttling demand? You really are funny when you are conversationally cornered. Even if they did, it dosnt take away from my point that each shipped unit equals a sold unit. Not so for Samsung, because I can see their boxes pile up on shelves, unsold.

Like I said, you differ from Butterfly only in that he is more honest about being a troll.

----------


## Cthulhu

> One thing I forgot to mention is that Samsung and HTC have proved the viability of the 4.3"+ screen.
> You can guarantee that if and when the iFelch 5 comes out, it will copy this.
> Another example of Apple "innovation".
> Even funnier if they come out with a 7" iPrat as well.


It's actually quite amusing to see where the frustration over your impotence vis a vis the object of your declared and dripping hate has led you. For all to see, you are just another frothing zealot, except you are lying and misrepresenting everyhance you have.

"viability of the 4" screen" - you're funny, indeed.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Let's get this straight then. You deny there will be a 4.x" phone and a 7" tablet from Apple ?

----------


## Cthulhu

I can't deny what I don't know about. What's your point?

I simply find your desperate argumentation rather humorous, while lying and misrepresentation constantly.

Is there a strong rumor that the new iPhone in September might have a 4" screen (actually, 3.99") - sure. Except by all appearances, it won't be the sort of 4" screen you'd expect it to be,

There's just as high a chance for the new iPhone to have the exact same screen size as the iPhone 4 and iPhone 4S, while another product will debut with a 4" diagonal screen - most likely an iPod Touch.

Either way - what's your point if Apple releases a 4" iPhone or 7" iPad?

Doesn't take away from you forming each of your arguments out of lies, does it.

----------


## Bettyboo

> the s has nothing to do in how you navigate WEB PAGES which are rendered by the OS, but the navigation of which has nothing to do with an OS. The issues in not seeing or playing the sound file simply has to do with iOS only supporting MP4, MP3, and other supported codecs. I bet your music fie was some windows media player thingy.


No. I am talking about website navigation.

You cannot get the full website on these phones due to the screen size and other limitations, thus the o/s alters the pages which in turn alters the navigation. It's a s/w issue. Even my friend with the iPhone said she found it hard to work out how to use some sites, for example Youtube - trying to search for a video is crap on the iPhone, on the Xperia it is very similar to the full website version you'd load on a windows pc. But, on the iPhone you have a completely different, and crap, navigation system - this might be worked out by Youtube s/w guys for all I know, but it's still crap on the iPhone. Youtube was very noticeably an awful user experience, but other sites were noticeably poorer than the Xperia too.

I think the speed issue, and probably the screen issue would be down to the 3G connection, but this is a s/w - o/s issue.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I can't deny what I don't know about. What's your point?
> 
> I simply find your desperate argumentation rather humorous, while lying and misrepresentation constantly.
> 
> Is there a strong rumor that the new iPhone in September might have a 4" screen (actually, 3.99") - sure. Except by all appearances, it won't be the sort of 4" screen you'd expect it to be,
> 
> There's just as high a chance for the new iPhone to have the exact same screen size as the iPhone 4 and iPhone 4S, while another product will debut with a 4" diagonal screen - most likely an iPod Touch.
> 
> Either way - what's your point if Apple releases a 4" iPhone or 7" iPad?
> ...


My point is Apple aren't the innovators you claim they are, and I'm damned sure they'll be copying features from other phones and tablets just like the rest.

You just don't like to admit it, Quacky, do you?

Must have been really disappointed when the iPhone 5 suddenly became the iPhone 4S. What did they really change? It didn't need a bumper?

Anyway, the next rip off is going to be the Apple Television set, I wonder who will make that for them? Samsung perhaps?

----------


## Cthulhu

> You cannot get the full website on these phones due to the screen size and other limitations, thus the o/s alters the pages which in turn alters the navigation. It's a s/w issue. Even my friend with the iPhone said she found it hard to work out how to use some sites, for example Youtube - trying to search for a video is crap on the iPhone, on the Xperia it is very similar to the full website version you'd load on a windows pc. But, on the iPhone you have a completely different, and crap, navigation system - this might be worked out by Youtube s/w guys for all I know, but it's still crap on the iPhone. Youtube was very noticeably an awful user experience, but other sites were noticeably poorer than the Xperia too.


Got it - thanks for clarifying this. You're talking about the differences between the YouTube *app* and the actual website - I agree with you there. The YouTube app was pretty cool about 5 years ago, but has seen zero updates, while YouTube has actually upgraded their website quite a bit since then. The solution is easy, and that's to simply switch to the *webapp* of the YouTube site. 

Just go to : YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

This is the YT mobile optimized site. Now, tap the "action" icon in the center/bottom of the iPhone screen



and select "Add to Home Screen" - this will place an icon on your home screen that will launch this version of YouTube right away - you can basically replace the baked-in YT app. I suspect it might disappear at the next revision of iOS as well, particularly since it's a Google owned resource. ;-)

Speaking of web apps - you can also find the YT app, and many others, right here:

OpenAppMkt

Great collection of webapps (webApps don't work the same way on Android, ie you can't bookmark them as easily on the home screen).

----------


## Cthulhu

> My point is ...


Which point is that, by now - because you've unsuccessfully tried to make several inflammatory troll points, and every time those are dissected and disproven, you go off wildly into another unrelated tangent, pretending your prior mistake never happened or was not noticed. 

You're basically a serial liar and a troll - and you're not doing yourself any favors.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Oh dear, Quacky's trying to get personal.

Here's another prediction: the new Apple Television will be pushed as "Steve's greatest dying wish", just to get more Apple Fucktards to want to splash out thousands with tears in their eyes.

They'll probably order it on their 7" iPad, all the time going "what a great inventor, the world is worse without him".

*gag* *puke*

 :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> Oh purlease Quacky, even you know Apple throttle supply to create the illusion of demand. Even Samsung are getting in on the act with the S3.
> 
> Have you really returned just to trot out the same tired, old Steve Jobs mantras?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot to mention that in this post where I clearly stated they throttle *supply*, your response was that "they are throttling *demand*?".

I would recommend a basic understanding of the english language and common business principles before we proceed.

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Cthulhu

You have some SERIOUS personal issues, that you need some professional help with. 

That's really what it all comes down to, for you.

I'm being factual, not personal, when I call you out for being a habitual liar.

----------


## harrybarracuda

No you're not, you're just being your usual Daffy arsehole self.

Plus ca change, plus c'est la meme chose.

Really, you're going to have to do better than that, you soft twat.

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Butterfly

> Plus ca change, plus c'est la meme chose.


at least you got that one right, for a change, you silly British scum

----------


## harrybarracuda

Coming from you, I'll take that as a compliment, cheese-eating surrender monkey.

 :Smile:

----------


## Cthulhu

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> Plus ca change, plus c'est la meme chose.
> 
> 
> at least you got that one right, for a change, you silly British scum


No, he didn't even get that right - couldn't even write a proper ç cédille.

Not that I expected him to. He probably doesn't even know where to find it on the keyboard. Then again, neither do you - you just declare that no one writing French would use it.

----------


## Cthulhu

> No you're not, you're just being your usual Daffy arsehole self.
> Plus ca change, plus c'est la meme chose.
> Really, you're going to have to do better than that, you soft twat.


so, you deny that you have misrepresented numbers in your "arguments" in this thread?

you deny you are just trolling?

you deny that you are uninterested in actual facts, and only care about obsessing over your all-consuming hate over all things Apple?

----------


## Cthulhu

> Originally Posted by Kwang
> 
> I tried to send a music file to my daughter today from a Galaxy tab to an iPhone via Skype, they cant accept it apparently,
> 
> 
> yes - I have had this same issue trying to send a photo to an ipad user via skype - they just do not see the accept request


Skype for iPad does not support receiving files - this is an issue from Skype. Complain to them. It has nothing to do with iPad. This issue is also unrelated to DRM or other issues. It's just Skype having released a half-baked product.

----------


## Cthulhu

> This and their obsession with controlling hardware they have sold are the two things that seriously put me off buying stuff from apple.


Ignoring the other trolls for a moment, seriously, what would you have them do - How, according to you, should they *not* control their hardware? They are a software company, really, at the core, and the best way to be that is to build the hardware to run the software. Regardless of that aspect - how would you suggest they open up, while being able to maintain their core essentials of usability, security and stability?





> I think if I were in the market at the mo. I would buy an iPad3 as a tablet, purely for the screen and a samsung android phone, simply because android does more of what you would want from a phone.


What would you want from a phone? (aside making phone calls, that is).

----------


## harrybarracuda

Four posts on the bounce Daffy, none of them worth any comment. And that's just in this thread.

Come on son, time you flounced or pissed off again.

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Butterfly

> It's just Skype having released a half-baked product.


probably because iOS inferiority doesn't let them send files or store files locally in a secure way  :mid:

----------


## Cthulhu

Other apps support sending and storing files locally - in fact, iOS has a sandboxed, safe provision and API for doing so. Heck, my alternate web browser (iCab Broweser) supports that ability.

----------


## baldrick

> Skype for iPad does not support receiving files - this is an issue from Skype. Complain to them. It has nothing to do with iPad.


works on all the other OS's , just not on that piece of sh1t OS - so thus it has everything to do with the stupid OS

----------


## harrybarracuda

Maybe you can find a GetJar app to solve the problem on ios?

 ::chitown::

----------


## Cthulhu

> works on all the other OS's , just not on that piece of sh1t OS - so thus it has everything to do with the stupid OS


You might feel that way in your own biased manner, but as I pointed out, the fact that other apps are quite capable of providing upload and download capabilities would place the fault a bit more squarely with the Skype developers - considering the poor quality of their product, this does not surprise me in the least.

Of course, you may lack the ability to recognize those aspects.

You also can't click on a simple URL link within Skype, and have it open in the web browser - again, something that nearly *all* apps will do, and which is ENTIRELY a problem with the programmer not knowing what they are doing. Heck, even the shitty FaceBook app allows opening URL links directly, or the option of "open in Safari". 

Skype doesn't. What does that tell you about Skype?

See this thread:

http://community.skype.com/t5/iPad/W...ion/td-p/59298

This has been a request since April of 2011, and as of 3 weeks ago, no one at Skype has acknowledged any progress on this. Hmmm.. wasn't Skype recently purchased by the mighty Microsoft?

----------


## harrybarracuda

Maybe Apple should buy Viber. They have the cash.

----------


## hazz

> Originally Posted by Cthulhu
> 
> Skype for iPad does not support receiving files - this is an issue from Skype. Complain to them. It has nothing to do with iPad.
> 
> 
> works on all the other OS's , just not on that piece of sh1t OS - so thus it has everything to do with the stupid OS


Cthukhu, its simple. Skype could write an app that received files onto the iPad or iPhone. The issue is apple will not accept the app for the apple app store if they did. and withe the T&C's of the developers kit being what they are.... there is no other way (part from shipping source code for end users to compile themselves, that Skype could distribute their app.

Its all down to apple and their obsession in controlling what you do with their products after they have been sold to you.

----------


## Cthulhu

Then why do other apps allow sending and receiving files? Just not Skype. Wouldn't they violate apple T&Cs as well? iOS has provided a sandboxes space for apps to store local files since iOS 4, with the ability to store and send from the sandbox... iOS has expanded that ability.

You are right, Skype *could* write this functionality into their app - but they don't, most likely because either their programmers are crap, or the product managers don't care about much beyond basic functionality - which is the same as Facebook.

----------


## baldrick

> but as I pointed out, the fact that other apps are quite capable of providing upload and download capabilities


what facetime ??

wonder why the fcuk the gaylords at apple marketing would want people to use that piece of sh1t

sell your apple shares , the company is going to follow facebook down .

----------


## Butterfly

> Maybe Apple should buy Viber. They have the cash.


they should be paying bigger dividends, they have too much cash from raping their customers and do not want know what to do with it. They are buying all kind of stupid companies so they can stop competition or innovation and that's about it.

----------


## Cthulhu

> what facetime ??


Why would FaceTime provide upload/download capabilities, when it doesn't even do that on the desktop, or any other devices.

You genuinely don't know what you are talking about, do you?

----------


## baldrick

> You genuinely don't know what you are talking about, do you?


why does skype not have file sharing or emoticons on apple OS'  ??

----------


## harrybarracuda

Because Apple are shit.

Didn't you know?

----------


## harrybarracuda

Here's a look at what Daffy will be wanking over whenever it comes out; good to see they've finally realised they have a lot of autistic customers.

 :smiley laughing: 




> *iOS 6: A Deeper Look at Its 10 Coolest Features*
> 
> By Christina BonningtonEmail Author         June 11, 2012 |         7:34 pm | s
> 
> 
> Siri gets some much-needed added functionality in iOS 6. _Photo: Jon Phillips/Wired_ 
> 
>  When it arrives on handsets and tablets this fall, iOS 6 won’t just  be a simple operating system update — it will be Apple’s interpretation  of exactly how a modern mobile OS should perform. And at Apple’s WWDC  keynote Monday, the company highlighted 10 key areas of improvement to  wow the masses. 
>  The new features that Apple highlighted basically focus on two key  areas: convenience and accessibility. These are the cornerstones of  Apple’s mobile experience. If nothing else, Apple wants to make  touch-based mobile computing as easy as possible for the mass market —  no matter its customers’ ages, technical inclinations, or disabilities. 
> ...

----------


## Cthulhu

> why does skype not have file sharing or emoticons on apple OS'  ??


Again, plenty of other apps have emoticon support (as well as  "emoji"), like WhatsApp, various multi-chat clients, Apple's messages, Beejive, etc... - just Skype seems to be the lone app that doesn't. 

Never occurred to you that Skype's management or programmers are not ... Well ... good?

Seriously, your little Apple Hater act is quite amusing, but it does make you look like a total knob, as long as you insist on not knowing what you are talking about. Not so easy to be a hater when you're not using it, is it?

----------


## baldrick

> Never occurred to you that Skype's management or programmers are not ... Well ... good?


it occurs to me that you are a total fcukwit

you probably think that skype copied facetime



> a hater


does that word actually mean anything outside facebook ?

----------


## Butterfly

> iOS 6 introduces Facebook integration.


jesus, what would Steve Jobs say ? they are turning that thing into a giant pile of turd

didn't iOS 5 just came out ?

----------


## Butterfly

hey Quack Quack, guess what, Android devices doesn't run Java apps, so again you were wrong  :Smile: 

here is some info for you:

Dalvik - Google&#039;s tweaked, non-standard JVM for Android!!!! - O&#039;Reilly ONJava Blog

how Google managed to get the license from Sun to tweak the JVM? In fact, they didn’t - according to MIT research scientist Stefano Mazzocchi:

But Android’s programs are written in Java, using Java-oriented IDEs (it also comes with an Eclipse plugin)… it just *doesn’t compile the java code into java bytecode* but (ops, Sun didn’t see this one coming) into Dalvik bytecode.

So, *Android uses the syntax of the Java platform and the java SE class library but not the Java bytecode or the Java virtual machine to execute it on the phone* (and, note, Android’s implementation of the Java SE class library is, indeed, Apache Harmony’s!)

----------


## Cthulhu

> you probably think that skype copied facetime


Why would I think that, seeing as how Skype preceded FaceTime by several years?

Seriously, your level of ignorance is astounding.





> does that word actually mean anything outside facebook ?


Colloquially, it preceded Facebook by decades. I'd just repeat myself pointing out your incredible level of ignorance.

----------


## Cthulhu

> But *Androids programs are written in Java*, using Java-oriented IDEs (it also comes with an Eclipse plugin) it just *doesnt compile the java code into java bytecode* but *into Dalvik bytecode*.


Dalvik is a JVM with a different name. Look up what the "J" in "JVM" stands for, sometimes. 

'Nuff said.

----------


## baldrick

> Why would I think that,


because you believe everything is copied from apple - your level of ignorance is astounding - it highlights your incompetence





> Colloquially, it preceded Facebook by decades.


no - it is your average retarded americanism used by apple zealots who probably believed it was first uttered by steve jobs' arsehole

----------


## Butterfly

> Dalvik is a JVM with a different name. Look up what the "J" in "JVM" stands for, sometimes.


right, and we call could call C# and the MFC on the top a JVM also  :rofl: 

Quack Quack retard, the compiled code is not Java, how more stupid do you need to be ? they could actually compiled MS/Win code from the damn Java source code, it would still not be Java

----------


## harrybarracuda

Must buy! Must buy! Steve's dying wish, etc.! It's beautiful! Everyone will know I'm an Apple Fucktard! Oh, hang on.

 :rofl: 






> 10:53pm UK, Monday June 11, 2012
> 
> *Apple has revealed what it is describing as "the most  beautiful computer we've ever made" at the company's Worldwide  Developers Conference in Cupertino, California.*
> 
>  In recent years, Apple Inc. has used the event as an opportunity to announce new software for the iPhone, iPad and iPod Touch.
>   A thinner and quieter line-up of MacBook Air and Pro laptops were  introduced to a packed, and largely adoring auditorium, with the  inclusion of higher definition 'retina displays' and USB 3 ports.
>  	 	The latest MacBook Pro is displayed in San Francisco
> 
>   The MacBook Pro laptop was described as "a true breakthrough in  engineering - there has never been a notebook this thin, this light,  this powerful for professional use".
> ...

----------


## DrAndy

> 7" comfortably fits in a cargo pants pocket. I carry mine all the time when travelling.


poofta pants

----------


## DrAndy

> Must buy! Must buy! Steve's dying wish


so Harry, will you have your coffin with a cute Apple screen built into the under-lid?

functionality, lots of it, including an App for reincarnation

----------


## harrybarracuda

I don't think so, but what's the betting some tosser in the U of S of A reads that and thinks "What a great idea for a business!".

Right up there with pet spas and pebble pets. 'Merkins will buy any old shit, and pay good money for it.

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
>  7" comfortably fits in a cargo pants pocket. I carry mine all the time when travelling.
> 
> 
> poofta pants


Nah, in this day and age, finding shorts with zipped pocket and lots of them is a pain. Cash, Smokes, sunglasses/glasses, (I refuse to have my eyeballs burned out with a laser), camera, phone, etc. and that's when I'm out and about.

When I'm transiting I keep the Tab (or rather now, the Fire) in the pocket as I migrate from the aircraft to the lounge. The rest stays in the hand luggage.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> Must buy! Must buy! Steve's dying wish
> 
> 
> so Harry, will you have your coffin with a cute Apple screen built into the under-lid?
> 
> functionality, lots of it, including an App for reincarnation


Looks like someone beat you to it.

----------


## Butterfly

and Jesus multiplied and gave bread to the lost souls from the mount in the desert,

couldn't be more appropriate

----------


## Butterfly

> The MacBook Pro laptop was described as "a true breakthrough in engineering - there has never been a notebook this thin, this light, this powerful for professional use".


and such wonderful and powerful technology for homos and fat geeks to surf porn and read social emails

----------


## harrybarracuda

They'll find out how thin it is when they sit on the fucker.

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Butterfly

^ it will probably burn their lap and jewels first  :Razz:

----------


## DrAndy

> Looks like someone beat you to it.


no, that is on the outside, totally useless for the corpse to link with

----------


## DrAndy

> They'll find out how thin it is when they sit on the fucker.


 
thin is good but can it fold (except when you sit on it)

----------


## harrybarracuda

He's probably got it in completely the wrong death grip.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Actually I've just posted in the Android thread a comparison of iOS6 and ICS. It would seem it's probably the wrong time to try and play catch up (badly) when Google will probably announce their new features at the end of June.

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## baldrick

yes - jellybean is coming on the nexus 7 inch tablet by Asus

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> A thinner and quieter line-up of MacBook Air


Have they removed the keyboard and processor on this version?

----------


## Butterfly

the mactards will probably not tell the difference since all they do is look at it  :Razz:

----------


## Cthulhu

Wow, quite amusing - amazing the length envy and bitterness makes you guys go. You do realize it's okay to admit you just can't afford an iPad or MacBook. It's not a crime.

----------


## sunsetter

missus just got one for 3 years working with her company, nice pressie, she is on it flat out, fcuking thing.......... i will never go apple, my viao with vista will do me fine, needs the ram changing (29 quid) and itll be fine  :Smile:

----------


## Cthulhu

Vista, huh? One of Microsoft's winners. 

Why not go Windows 7?

----------


## Butterfly

^^^ Sony Viao + Vista = Disaster PC and poor choice

----------


## Butterfly

> did I manage to get the first one ? or did butters or harry beat me to it


nope, you seem to be the first one  :Smile: 

hey I own an iPhone, so I am part of the Mactard team  :Razz:

----------


## baldrick

I is the champion - youse is just mac lusers  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

haters gotta hate

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## hazz

> Quote:
>  IPAD is a Grossly... 13-06-2012 12:41 AM Cthulhu Never met anyone as retarded as you
> did I manage to get the first one ? or did butters or harry beat me to it


I guess he's never look in a mirror

----------


## baldrick

^ what did happen to my post

did the retarded daffy duck flouncer report the post ?

time to bait up again

----------


## harrybarracuda

Oh dear.

Running to teacher like a fucking schoolgirl.

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## baldrick

looks like my post of the message daffy duck sent to me after getting the post removed has been removed also

what the fcuk is going on here ? who is daffy sucking off ?

time to go and fcuk up his apple spam threads then

----------


## harrybarracuda

The cnut would probably report mine as well if he could seem them.

The fucking snitch.

No-one likes a grass.

----------


## Butterfly

> looks like my post of the message daffy duck sent to me after getting the post removed has been removed also
> 
> what the fcuk is going on here ? who is daffy sucking off ?
> 
> time to go and fcuk up his apple spam threads then


probably larv, he has both an iPad and an iPod

----------


## baldrick

you have to wonder if larv realises that cthulhu was here before under the nickname daffyduck

----------

